# All Slavic languages: hajde/ajde (BCS)



## Diaspora

There are some words in BCS that I find very peculiar and haven't been able to find much history about the following words. Most of us aren't experts but if any of you know something about them, please provide your insights.

1. *hajde/ajde*-I saw this word in BCS, Bulgarian, Macedonian and in Albanian, Greek and Romanian. It means "let's go", is it found in other Slavic languages? It is a very strange word with strange history.

xxx


----------



## Adam S.

In Turkish:
haydi  interj.  come on, go ahead!, go on
hadi interj.  here we go, come on, come along, come


----------



## Azori

_Hajde _is in Slovak as well.


----------



## slavic_one

Yes, I'm also pretty sure it came from Turkish !


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Sometimes the BCS word "ajde" is used by Slovenian speakers, but it's not a Slovenian word (which is logical since the territory of modern-day Slovenia was never under Turkish rule) and you won't find it in any dictionary.

In colloquial Slovenian, "pejd" or "pejmo" is used in a similar way. It's a short, very informal form of *pojdi/pojdimo* = go/let's go.

"Gremo" is a more formal, standard equivalent. Its meaning is the same as "idemo" in BCS.


----------



## Adam S.

По-русски это значит давай.
In Russian it means come on.
Пойдём(-те), идём(-те) = Let's go!


----------



## texpert

The Czech knows the word _hajdom, hajduli_ (interjection) and _hajdulák _(noun) but to be honest, I haven't got a clear idea as to what it actually means and whether it's related to _hajde_ in any way..


----------



## Adam S.

There is in Russian another word aйда(-те), which originates from the Tatar language.

АЙДА́, междом. Прост.  
1.  Употребляется как приглашение или побуждение идти куда-л.: пойдем(те), иди(те).  — Братцы! Айда за яблоками?! — предлагает Ежов, вдохновитель всех игр и похождений. М. Горький, Фома Гордеев. — А ну, айда, мужики, домой, — угрюмо сказал бородач. Марков, Строговы. 
  2. в знач. сказ.  Употребляется для обозначения быстрого отправления куда-л., быстрого 28 движения и т. п.  Бывало, в свежую погоду, возьмет шлюпку и айда под парусами кататься. Станюкович, Оборот. — [Барин] сел на машину — и айда в Петербург-с! Салтыков-Щедрин, Благонамеренные речи. Мы выбегаем с ним [Оськой] на площадь за каштанами ---. Набираем полные карманы — и айда обратно. В. Беляев, Старая крепость. 
 [Тат. айда]

Link: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/mas/416/айда́

And we, Kazakhs, also have this word айда (ajda) in our language.


----------



## texpert

Strange word. The secong example (_ajda v peterburg!_) reminds me very much of some similar expression in Cz but I cannot think of what on earth it is.. _*šupajda *_perhaps..


----------



## Jana337

texpert said:


> Strange word. The secong example (_ajda v peterburg!_) reminds me very much of some similar expression in Cz but I cannot think of what on earth it is.. _*šupajda *_perhaps..


It's easier than you think - "hajdy" . A word a mother would use to discipline her children (hajdy do postele etc.).


----------



## texpert

I'd swear I never heard it "live". But I must have, obviously


----------



## BezierCurve

There used to be an interjection - "hajda!" - in Polish, but I don't think that it is used anymore.


----------



## Mišo

Some of Czech and Slovaks have cognizance of folk song "*Haj*, husičky, *haj*, přes/cez zelený háj".
Should *"haj"* be considered as germane to *"hajde"*?
What do you think?


----------



## Azori

In this blog haj is explained as an abbreviation of hajde.


----------



## origumi

Hajde היידה is used in Hebrew too, having the same meaning. It's a loadword - I believe from Bulgarian.

More popular interjection for the same concept is yalla יאללה, Arabic loadword this time. It seems that "let's go" tends to go from language to language.


----------



## dinji

origumi said:


> It seems that "let's go" tends to go from language to language.


I agree. In my (Swedish) jargong _vamos_ or _vamonos_ (Spanish for 'let's go') is a sort of an ad hoc borrowing, just as _aloha_ for _hallo_. May be the next generation of speakers will have borrowed these words properly?


----------



## Duya

dinji said:


> I agree. In my (Swedish) jargong _vamos_ or _vamonos_ (Spanish for 'let's go') is a sort of an ad hoc borrowing, just as _aloha_ for _hallo_. May be the next generation of speakers will have borrowed these words properly?



More likely, ditch them away as archaic jargon of their parents, and borrow a new fancy set from somewhere else .


----------



## berndf

*Moderator Note:*

*The topic of this thread is "All Slavic languages: hajde/ajde (BCS)".*
*Thank you for staying focused.*

*Berndf*
*Moderator EHL*


----------



## Dominik7

I know where it comes from, or i think at least that i found it out recently. If I am right, it is really a nice surprise. But at first I want to know if I can do something special with that when I found out the origin of a word?


----------



## Wikislav

Within the actual Croatian area, the terms _ajde!_ or _hajde/hajdemo!_ was almost unknown before 1930ies, especially not used in Croatian towns. Then it expanded there by new migrations during Yugoslavia from mid 20th century, chiefly from Bosnia and other areas of former Turkish rule. The original Turkish variant _*h*ajde_ prevails in Bosnia, and shorter _ajde_ elsewhere around. 

But even now, the educated Croats prefer in litterary standard to say it in Slavic as _idi!/idemo!_ (or _daj/dajte!_ as in Russian), and "ajde/hajdemo" is yet considered somewhat vulgar from a street-slang there. In Adriatic islands and Istria, and in northwestern Kaykavian Croats this recent turkism is even now nearly unknown to native speakers, and at Adriatic one says now mostly archaic Slavic _gren/gremo!_, and in northwest inland _hodi/hodimo!_ (or _odi/odite!_ or even shortened _ojte!)_.


----------



## Dominik7

No it does not come from Turkey, this interjection comes from India. The word ajde existed already before it was used in Turkey.


----------



## Maroseika

Wikislav said:


> But even now, the educated Croats prefer in litterary standard to say it in Slavic as _idi!/idemo!_ (or _daj/dajte!_ as in Russian),


In Russian it is _davaj/davajte_ (давай/давайте).




As for the word _haida_, it exists in Russian at least since the beginning of the 19 century:
Russian - айда
East-Russian - адя 
Ukrainian - гайда 

According to Max Vasmer it originates from the Tartar interjection used to drive on the animal (_aida, äidä_).
According to Pavel Chernykh the word most likely is of Turcic origin and is connected with verb meaning "to drive on, to pursue, to hasten smb.", such as:

*To drive on:*
Kirgiz - ajdoo
Tartar Kaz. - әйдә
Uzbek - haydamoq
Turkish - haydalamak

*Drover*
Teleut - aydachy
Kirgiz - aydoochu

If this version is true, the word should have spread in the Slavic languages more or less independently, from the various Turcic neigbours.

Maybe it is connected with *ajt - to speak, to order, to answer? Such as:
Kazakh - atau, aitu (to name)
Yakut - aatan (it's called)
Tirkish - ad (name)
Kirgiz - ajtu: (to tell)
Chuvash - jyt (to ask)


----------



## er targyn

No, the Turkic root here is aj-, which is used to form some derivates: aj-da-, aj-la-n-, etc.


> PTurk. *Aj- 1 to revolve, rotate, go round 2 to tarry 3 to lead, lead
> round 4 to speed up 5 to drive
> 
> Source: Altaic etymological dictionary by S.A. Starostin


----------



## YianniCart

I know that in Greek, we say 'Ade', which apparently came from Turkish, as many Greek words were borrowed from Turkish.
But we usually use 'pame' for 'Let's go', which some say the Spanish 'vamos' (pronounced bamos) originated from.
Just a thought though.


----------



## apmoy70

YianniCart said:


> I know that in Greek, we say 'Ade', which apparently came from Turkish, as many Greek words were borrowed from Turkish.
> But we usually use 'pame' for 'Let's go', which some say the Spanish 'vamos' (pronounced bamos) originated from.
> Just a thought though.


I don't think that the Spanish _vamos_ derives from the Modern Greek «πάμε» for the simle reason that «πάμε» is a late Byzantine word. The ancient verb was «ὑπάγω» (hŭ'pāgō)>«ὑπάγω» (hŭpāgō)>«πάγω» ('paɣo); this late Byzantine «πάω», formed in plural indicative, «πάμε».
Anyway, for the etymology of the Greek «άντε» ('ande) or «άϊντε» ('ainde) there are two antithetical suggestions:
1/ From the ancient «ἄγωμεν» ('ăgōmĕn)--> _let's go_, exhortatory subjunctive of the verb «ἄγω» (āgō)--> _to lead, lead on_:
«ἄγωμεν» ('ăgōmĕn)>«ἄγωμε» ('ăgōmĕ)>«ἄγωμε» ('ăgōmĕ)>«ἄμετε» ('amete) [that is, _'ame_ + plural suffix _-te_] >«ἄμτε» ('amte)>«ἄντε» ('ande) [following the common in Greek, phonological process of sandhi--> _mt > nt > nd_].
2/ From the Turkish _haydi_


----------



## sotos

Sounds like a derivative of the Italian andare (go) or ante (front). The imperative of andare in italian is vada, but the final -e could be a Greek influence (the Gr. suffix of the 2nd pers. sing.  imperative). We could assume that this expression was produced sometime in the byzantine environment and spreaded in all eastern europe. In Greek is usually pronounced "Ande" or "Aynde". There is even a plural ( uncommon though) "Andeste" which strengthens my theory of Italo-Greek origin.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> There used to be an interjection - "hajda!" - in Polish, but I don't think that it is used anymore.


"hajda" in Polish means "let's rush to!", "let's attack!", "run!" (to horses). It does not mean "let's GO", the movement must be violent.
Not used any more, except for humorous or archaic effect, but understood by most people.


----------



## ancalimon

haydi in Turkish does not mean "let's go". It closer to "let it be", "let it happen".


----------



## Ben Jamin

YianniCart said:


> But we usually use 'pame' for 'Let's go', which some say the Spanish 'vamos' (pronounced bamos) originated from.


Who says that? Vamos is a regular form: voy, vas, va, vamos, vais, van. But maybe "voy" and "pao" are cognates?


----------



## YianniCart

I am not sure it is just something someone said to me once, but yeah voy and pao, maybe, I don't believe it just a lot of similarities with soundings etc.


----------



## YianniCart

could have something to do with the Greek word Andio, a way of saying goodbye?


----------



## Ben Jamin

YianniCart said:


> could have something to do with the Greek word Andio, a way of saying goodbye?


Not likely. Most probable andio (NB! Pronounced "adio") is the Greek form of Italian Addio (Spanish Adios, Portuguese Adeus, French Adieu: "to God" (may God stay with you)).


----------



## YianniCart

Ben Jamin said:


> Not likely. Most probable andio (NB! Pronounced "adio") is the Greek form of Italian Addio (Spanish Adios, Portuguese Adeus, French Adieu: "to God" (may God stay with you)).



ahh cheers for that, the Spanish 'a' as in 'to', and 'dio' like the Greek 'Theos' for God. Makes sense!


----------



## RealityCheck4you

Dominik7 said:


> No it does not come from Turkey, this interjection comes from India. The word ajde existed already before it was used in Turkey.


Lol, no. The word comes from Turkish, is Turkish in origin and has absolutely nothing to do with India.


----------



## RealityCheck4you

ancalimon said:


> haydi in Turkish does not mean "let's go". It closer to "let it be", "let it happen".


No it doesn't? "Haydi" or "Hayde" means "come on". Just like it does in the other languages that borrowed the word from Turkish.


----------



## RealityCheck4you

origumi said:


> Hajde היידה is used in Hebrew too, having the same meaning. It's a loadword - I believe from Bulgarian.
> 
> More popular interjection for the same concept is yalla יאללה, Arabic loadword this time. It seems that "let's go" tends to go from language to language.


It's from Turkish, not Bulgarian. Bulgarians took the word from Turkish.


----------



## berndf

RealityCheck4you said:


> It's from Turkish, not Bulgarian. Bulgarians took the word from Turkish.


One doesn't preclude the other. Even if it is a loan in Bulgarian itself, modern Hebrew can still have taken it from Bulgarian.


----------



## sotos

Only a hypothesis: Could make sense to some medieval greek speakers as "Α + Ίτε" (Α, [you] go).


----------



## OBrasilo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Sometimes the BCS word "ajde" is used by Slovenian speakers, but it's not a Slovenian word (which is logical since the territory of modern-day Slovenia was never under Turkish rule) and you won't find it in any dictionary.
> 
> In colloquial Slovenian, "pejd" or "pejmo" is used in a similar way. It's a short, very informal form of *pojdi/pojdimo* = go/let's go.
> 
> "Gremo" is a more formal, standard equivalent. Its meaning is the same as "idemo" in BCS.


While _ajde_ is indeed not a Slovenian word, _ajdi_ and _ajd'_ are, according to the Dictionary of Slovenian Literary Language (SSKJ). Also, _pejd'_ and _pejmo_ is an inland Slovenian thing, here in the Littoral, I mostly hear _hodi_ (often distorted to _hoj'_) and _gremo_ instead.


----------



## raamez

Hello everybody, interesting topic! I always associated Turkish Haydi with Arabic hayya هيّا with the same meaning, but they of course don't have to be etymologically related.


----------



## rarabara

ancalimon said:


> haydi in Turkish does not mean "let's go".


to my knowledge, it does mean. But ...

neither "hayde" nor "haydi" is Turkish word. Because these forms of word do not comply major vowel harmony.


----------



## RealityCheck4you

rarabara said:


> to my knowledge, it does mean. But ...
> 
> neither "hayde" nor "haydi" is Turkish word. Because these forms of word do not comply major vowel harmony.


"Hayde" and "haydi" are indeed both Turkish words of Turkish origin.


----------



## rarabara

RealityCheck4you said:


> They are Turkish words of Turkic origin.


no, the reason is provided above (for the form of word that currently available).


----------



## rarabara

RealityCheck4you said:


> "Hayde" and "haydi" are indeed both Turkish words of Turkish origin.


if the actual form is "hayda" ,it might be. (Though, further analysis will be required)
but neither of hayde nor haydi is Turkish words.


----------



## RealityCheck4you

rarabara said:


> no, the reason is provided above (for the form of word that currently available).


What are you talking about? The words are Turkish in origin. What you said in the brackets is unclear. The word has always been "Hayde" with many regional variations (haydi, hadi, hade etc.)


----------



## rarabara

RealityCheck4you said:


> ( hadi, hade etc.)


hadi & hade are also not Turkish 
check and make sure that you know major vowel harmony (which is simple).


----------



## RealityCheck4you

rarabara said:


> if the actual form is "hayda" ,it might be. (Though, further analysis will be required)
> but neither of hayde nor haydi is Turkish words.


Well, the words are indeed Turkish because the works of Zenker, and Polekanovik already establish the words to be Turkish.


----------



## RealityCheck4you

rarabara said:


> hadi & hade are also not Turkish
> check and make sure that you know major vowel harmony (which is simple).


Except they are Turkish. You can keep talking about "major vowel harmony" all you want, but that doesn't change the fact that the words are Turkish in origin.


----------



## rarabara

RealityCheck4you said:


> Well, the words are indeed Turkish because the works of Zenker, and Polikanovik already establish the words to be Turkish.





RealityCheck4you said:


> Except they are Turkish. You can keep talking about "major vowel harmony" all you want, but that doesn't change the fact that the words are Turkish in origin.


hahaha


----------



## rarabara

further considerations: you might have betted with someone in this regard. (This might have also arised to some great (but false!) assertions (e.g: in a master thesis or higher). Now, you come to here and say: "Is this a Turkish word??"

I would underline that "major vowel harmony" is a mandatory requirement for any Turkish word. No sadeness and no misunderstanding please.

with regard to this topic,I can say that "hayda" seems like ok but not the "haydâ". In this case, I would like to recommend further analysis.


----------



## SparkInTheDark

rarabara said:


> hahaha


What is that? Do you have a clinching counter argumentation?

You still have to explain your unnatural forms in linguistics, like "anne" or "kardeş" in Turkish, which should not be considered Turkish words according to you.



rarabara said:


> if the actual form is "hayda" ,it might be. (Though, further analysis will be required)


There are some further analysis on this word/expression which you can find on the internet if you take the trouble to find them.

At this point, I have to say that your methodology is nonsense as what you do is only take a (possible) form of a word (by changing one or two sounds in it) and speculate that it might (not) be a word in a given language. It is nothing more than a game.



rarabara said:


> No sadeness and no misunderstanding please.


What kind of sadness or misunderstanding are you talking about? And why?


----------



## Awwal12

rarabara said:


> I would underline that "major vowel harmony" is a mandatory requirement for any Turkish word.


Regardless of the current discussion (which is strikingly non-scientific in general), Turkish lost its vowel harmony as an actual phonetic law pretty long ago. All the alterations in Turkish affixes are purely morphological now (and not all affixes are affected).

At any rate, Turkish "hayda" well may produce "hayde" in recipient languages depending on their phonetics and phonology.


----------



## rarabara

Awwal12 said:


> Regardless of the current discussion (which is strikingly non-scientific in general),


This issue does not take its place in science. (It is being assessed in Language studies (i.e. Linguistics))
you might have no information about what science was and what the content of science was.
Meanwhile, you also seem like you have had no knowledge about Turkish Language,especially in speech.
sorry.



> At any rate, Turkish "hayda" well may produce "hayde" in recipient languages depending on their phonetics and phonology.



these are not same: "haydi/hayde" and "hayda."


----------



## rarabara

SparkInTheDark said:


> You still have to explain your unnatural forms in linguistics, like "anne" or "kardeş" in Turkish


I meant the original forms of these words would be in these (following) forms ,respectively:

Anne=Ana
Kardeş= Kardaş/Karındaş.




> which should not be considered Turkish words according to you.



No, I did not say that. I think I have not even implied. Where did I say so or where did I state such implication?
you may have misunderstood.

Both of these words in fact are reshaped and modernized (to me) for the aim of aesthetical usage of speech.
Yes,From the point of my personal view, Turkish is aesthetical language. 






> What kind of sadness or misunderstanding are you talking about? And why?



I remember that (and you seem you forgot it) you supposed I was insulting to you.
if Awwal12 also thinks so for him, then he also should carefully read what was written.
I think that it would be a void discussion to try to personalize the discussion (referring to "personalities" rather than "subjects/issues")


----------

